# Partner Visa 309 Processing Time.



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and thrilled that it exists!

I am Canadian and spent the last year in Australia with my defacto partner while on a working holiday visa. While in Australia we considered applying for this visa onshore but were advised to apply in Canada instead because it would take only 3 months processing time, as opposed to 6 months in Australia, and would be less expensive. We have recently mailed our application package and in speaking with an officer from the Ottawa embassy we learned that it may take 6-9 months (on average)!!

I was wondering if it could in fact take as little as 3 months? We have a completed package; health requirements, character requirements, and extensive proof that our relationship is genuine along with other requested documentation.

Also, once the visa is processed, will they assign me a date of emigration? and do I have to leave Canada by that time period?

Would they contact me requesting any other kind of documentation?

Thanks in advance for your input!
Andrea


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, if an officer from the Ottawa embassy is telling you it will take 6-9 months I would have thought it unlikely you'll get your visa any sooner. For most of the processing time, your application is just sat in a pile waiting for someone to look at it.

When the visa is eventually granted you'll be given 12 months from the date of your medical or police clearance (whichever has the oldest date) to make initial entry into Australia to activate the visa.

They will definitely contact you to tell you who your Case Officer is and that CO may also request additional documentation.


----------



## canuckaus (Jan 21, 2011)

Zultan said:


> Hi, if an officer from the Ottawa embassy is telling you it will take 6-9 months I would have thought it unlikely you'll get your visa any sooner. For most of the processing time, your application is just sat in a pile waiting for someone to look at it.
> 
> When the visa is eventually granted you'll be given 12 months from the date of your medical or police clearance (whichever has the oldest date) to make initial entry into Australia to activate the visa.
> 
> They will definitely contact you to tell you who your Case Officer is and that CO may also request additional documentation.


Thank you Zultan for replying to my thread. I truly hope this isn't the case though. Seems like the average wait reported around a couple forums is about 4months. Thanks!!


----------

